# Perfect Vacation - Hawaii and Trio Con Brio Copenhagen



## Open Book

Anyone familiar with Trio Con Brio Copenhagen?

I heard them play Schubert's two piano trios at the Clark Art Museum in Williamstown, Massachusetts a few years ago. It was a wonderful night.

I was hoping they would return to New England but they appear to be based in Denmark and don't spend much time in the U.S. nor play in big cities when they do.

But they're making an exception. I just looked at their website and see that they are going to appear in Hawaii in October and play a concert on each of the four major islands within one week.

http://trioconbrio.dk/concerts/#current

OCTOBER 2019

Oct 12-23 US-tour 
Oct. 13 Louisville, KY 
Oct 17 Hilo, Hawaii 
Oct. 18 Honolulu, Hawaii 
Oct 20 Maui, Hawaii 
Oct 22 Kauai, Hawaii

I think that's a perfect vacation, classical music and Hawaii (having been there twice). I would go with more notice and if personal circumstances permitted.


----------

